# Has anyone ever used the websites with practice NREMT Exams that cost $$$?



## HatchetHarry

Im curious if anyone has ever used these websites and what is your experience with them.  Im looking at EMT National Training which offers 1600 ALS questions but the price is $50 for a month subscription.  Are there any better options out there that dont cost money?  Im studying for my Florida EMT-P exam right now and the study material I have is 

Rambling Thoughts - florida study guide
Learning Express - Paramedic Exams
Barrons - Paramedic Exams
Brady - Complete Review for the Paramedic
Brady - Workbook
Nancy Caroline Workbook 
EMT-P Flashcard book
Mosby Refresher and Review Book


lol its alot of stuff but you can never have too much study material


----------



## el Murpharino

I think I bought a Barrons book with test questions in it for about $19.  There are more than enough online testing resources for free...you shouldn't need to pay that much for study material.


----------



## Onceamedic

I used the Brady test prep.  The NREMT is not that hard.  The prep helped me in the sense that I wanted to do all I could to be as ready as possible.  It was a reassurance thing, and I really did not need to spend the money.  The bottom line is you either know your stuff or you don't.  If you put your all into paramedic school and learned the material, then you are prepared for the NREMT.


----------



## Crepitus

I took the test a week or two ago.  It had been 20 years or so since I went through the class so I was pretty nervous about it, worked the exam up pretty high in my mind.  But I found the test to be fairly easy.  

In addition to making sure I knew my current ACLS, I skimmed both the Mosby and the Brady texts pretty hard.  I used the study questions to force me to look up pieces of information as I find that a better study mechanism for me than just reading the text book.

I did buy Miller's study guide based upon the Brady text at Barnes and Noble.  It was $30 there as I recall.  There are a few errors in the questions, but if you can clear 80% on those sample tests you probably know the stuff.

I did purchase the EMT National subscription for one month.  I found the tests to be fairly easy, but they also got me 4-5 questions locked in on the exam that I might not have known.  It specifically made me review a couple topics that I would not have bothered with otherwise.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bunkie

I'm trying to find some kind of practice exam for my state cert just to get an idea and can only find things that cost more money then the actual test! :wacko:


----------



## Micro_87

www.emt-national-training.com ranges from first responder to medic also prices from $39.00 and up either one month, three months or six months and prices vary by your rank. This site is the whip.. B)


----------



## WTEngel

*Buy the study guides with the practice tests*

I bought two different study guides, each had three separate practice tests. I would take a test, find what I missed, look at the rationale, let it soak in and then take another. You can even make photocopies of the tests and tae them a few times...this does a couple of things:

1.) Teaches you to read the question
2.) Makes you learn to filter out the un necessary info
3.) Look at all the choice and pick the best choice that is correct
4.) You will find that many of the questions in your "better" quality review books will look strangely familiar when you sit for the NR exam. 

Brady makes a good manual, and there is also a manual titled "Pass Paramedic".

Make sure when you purchase the manuals that they state on the outside that they meet the up to date DOT standards and conform to the NR test you are going to take.

I took the practice tests in those manuals, and I had no trouble passing both my EMT and Paramedic exam...that was 6 and 7 years ago (I don't feel that old...)


----------

